# Announcing Milnet.ca / Navy.ca / Air-Force.ca



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Apr 2007)

All,

It is with great pleasure that I would like to announce the expansion of  our community to include the other elements of the Canadian Forces. Effective immediately, Milnet.ca, Navy.ca and Air-Force.ca are now online and ready for visitors.

Here are the answers to some questions I anticipate will arise from the new sites:

Q: What will happen to Army.ca? Will anything change?

A: No, Army.ca is still here for the long haul. The only change is that Army.ca is now integrated into a family of websites, each with a focus on one of the elements.

Q: I understand Navy.ca and Air-Force.ca, but what is Milnet.ca?

A: Milnet.ca is the "capstone" of the Army/Navy/Air Force websites. It has a more general focus on the military instead of a specific element.

Q: Do I need to create accounts on all 4 websites?

A: Not at all. An account created on one website will work on all four. All your access, post history, permissions, subscriber status etc. is retained across the entire "family" of sites.

Q: How do I pick a specific site as my "default"?

A: Just browse to it using the site's URL. All links will automatically updated and pages will be displayed in that site's format. You can even view the current page through any other site via the new "Navigate" menu.

Q: Can I get swag from any of the new sites?

A: Right now only Army.ca and Milnet.ca have shirts, hats etc. for sale. There are no immediate plans to pick up Navy/Air Force items, however that may change if the demand is strong enough. (It was challenging enough to double the items available, let alone quadruple them... plus, I'd have to find a spot for all that extra inventory!)

Q: I'm already an Army.ca subscriber, but now I want to get a Milnet.ca coin too.

A: You can pick up a Milnet.ca coin on a first come, first served basis for $20 (shipped). It's treated like a "lost coin," and this option is available to current subscribers only.

Q: I don't see any Army.ca coins available!

A: We've run out, and currently only have Milnet.ca coins in stock. There may be a re-order of Army.ca coins at some later date but right now it's just not an option.

Q: I browsed to AirForce.ca and it's not what I expected. What happened?

A: You've found the Air Force Association's web site. "Our" site is Air-Force.ca with a dash.

Q: Something's broken!

A: No doubt! This was the single largest change Army.ca has ever been through, so there will be some damage from my thrashing about. Please post a note about what you're seeing or drop me an e-mail/PM with as much info as possible (link, error message, etc.). I'll do my best to keep on top of the "to do" list.

Well, there you have it... the official announcement of the worst kept secret since Camp Mirage.

There is still some work to be done so please bear with me, but I believe the majority of the features are now in place. If anyone has any questions, comments or feedback, please let me know.

Thanks - and welcome to the "family"!


Mike Bobbitt
Milnet.ca / Army.ca / Navy.ca / Air-Force.ca


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

My god I knew it!


----------



## TCBF (27 Apr 2007)

Thirty-nine years of unification.  

Gone.

Shot.


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Thirty-nine years of unification.
> 
> Gone.
> 
> Shot.




We we bless you for it Mike..

Finaly we of the Army no longer must debase ourselves with the presence of the unworthy in our Ranks!


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> We we bless you for it Mike..
> 
> Finaly we of the Army no longer must debase ourselves with the presence of the unworthy in our Ranks!



I'm still a mod here sunshine !!!!!

 >


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

Hmmm now I see the wisdom in Cartmans words from "Passion of the Jew"

"We all know what were going to do but let's not say anything till they are on trains bound for camps"


 ;D


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2007)

Mike....on the AF site...i find the quote boxes hard to read with that shade of blue and the black letters


----------



## TCBF (27 Apr 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Mike....on the AF site...i find the quote boxes hard to read with that shade of blue and the black letters



- Figures once they got their own site, the whining would get louder.

 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Figures once they got their own site, the whining would get louder.
> 
> ;D


HAHA  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Apr 2007)

How's that look?


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

Better for me.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (27 Apr 2007)

I'm not sure if it's just me but I'm getting "Server not found" for the Milnet site.


----------



## vangemeren (27 Apr 2007)

your link mor milnet.ca is broken... unless you're selling home theature systems.

I do have to say that you've done great work, as soon as I know my finances for the month I'll get a subscription. 

I know it was probably tough picking a colour for milnet.ca, but I think grey should be an interm colour, maybe hold a vote for a colour scheme?


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

Link is broke. 

Here it is


----------



## CrazyCanuck (27 Apr 2007)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> I know it was probably tough picking a colour for milnet.ca, but I think grey should be an interm colour, maybe hold a vote for a colour scheme?



I vote CADPAT ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

I like the gray.....


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> How's that look?



Much better  Mike, thanks


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

I vote you do the programing for it  boater ;D


----------



## CrazyCanuck (27 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I vote you do the programing for it  boater ;D



Watch me touch one site and knock all four out


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I vote you do the programing for it  boater ;D





www.icouldntduckintime.ca


----------



## TCBF (27 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> How's that look?



- Lest you think I am an ungrateful dinosoar, I do want to say that your hard work and dedication to this site and to those who use and abuse it is greatly appreciated.



- Reference: Air-Force.ca swag - how will you keep the ice cream from melting in transit?


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> www.icouldntduckintime.ca



Oh how I hate you........ ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> www.icouldntduckintime.ca


I don't get it. Am I suppose to see something?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Reference: Air-Force.ca swag - how will you keep the ice cream from melting in transit?



Ice crew...please.....gellato.......have to turn food into a TD trip to exotic foreign destinations


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> I don't get it. Am I suppose to see something?



didnt you get my email ?


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> didnt you get my email ?


What email?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> What email?



I guess its none of your buisness then ......







 ;D just joking


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

My question is, what will the Navy.ca Gimp mask look like?


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> I don't get it. Am I suppose to see something?



Read the post above yours - it's meant for someone else  ;D.

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Read the post above yours - it's mant for someone else  ;D.
> 
> MM


Ok then......  still don't get it


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

You can join him MM, you can join him!


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Ok then......  still don't get it



2 words for you :

INSIDE

JOKE


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Ok then......  still don't get it



I think it was a poke at the HoMster  ;D.

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> 2 words for you :
> 
> INSIDE
> 
> JOKE


Okay okay


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

So far inside it requires high velocity steel....


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

ON topic though, I agree the grey should be interim colour only it's nice but somewhat dull on the eyes.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Apr 2007)

I've been using the grey colour for almost a year now... it actually grows on you. Plus, we still have the old standby green and now two kinds of blue.  ^-^


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2007)

I agree with HoM - good one for now,  but something that doesn't remind me of my first TV would be better in the near future.

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

I like the Gray, as I already said  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

Yeah but you're a kiss A**    ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

At least when I walk I don't run into peoples a**es  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

Worst comeback ever......


Mike for Mil net what about purple, Like when something is tri-service it's reffered to as a Purple Trade...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Apr 2007)

Sorry, I'm not sure I could bring myself to visit a purple website... Tri-service or not.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Worst comeback ever......


Yeah sure  ;D

Purple?! Come on, that is just weird!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Apr 2007)

Ooops, I hadn't "unlocked" the new navigate menu. It should be working now.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ooops, I hadn't "unlocked" the new navigate menu. It should be working now.


Don't work for me


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Apr 2007)

It appears to be a caching issue... you may have to just give it a bit of time (or try it from a different system).


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It appears to be a caching issue... you may have to just give it a bit of time (or try it from a different system).


I'll try to wait Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

Mike it does not work for me at all, and when I tried as a guest it did work. Any ideas?


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

Me too, no worky......


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2007)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Me too, no worky......


The site does not like us manly men


----------



## GAP (27 Apr 2007)

When a topic has been read and you go back to navigate, there is no distinguishing alternate color to indicate that it has been read.

Also the black font on dark blue in the air-force forum is really hard to read.


----------



## aesop081 (27 Apr 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> I'll try to wate Mike



Try to *WAIT*.......it might work better  



			
				Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> The site does not like us manly men



Try saying that in a few years when you're old enough to drink legaly...... ;D

Relax..i'm just messin' with ya


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Apr 2007)

GAP, I fixed the visited links, I'll see if I can work something out for the black AF colours tomorrow.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## GAP (27 Apr 2007)

thanks, I have this habit of forgetting what I have read.....damn aluminum.....


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Apr 2007)

Yeah the Navigate stuff is still not working for me.

Any ideas?


----------



## warspite (28 Apr 2007)

Beautiful job Mike, you did a great job 
Army.ca is growing up  ;D

THREE CHEERS FOR OUR FEARLESS LEADER
*HUZZA HUZZA HUZZA*


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2007)

Yeah, in all the excitment.....forgot (again)....congrats


----------



## safeboy43 (28 Apr 2007)

Wow thank you so much, Mike! Maybe it's time for me to purchase a subscription. Wait....to which site?  ;D

Thanks again,  
Twitch


----------



## proudnurse (28 Apr 2007)

Twitch said:
			
		

> Wow thank you so much, Mike! Maybe it's time for me to purchase a subscription. Wait....to which site?  ;D
> 
> Thanks again,
> Twitch



Yes Mike! You've done a great job here.... and yes I need to re subscribe soon also. Not sure when my Membership is up but I bet it's soon, I have to make a point of doing that soon just been awefully busy. Site is moving nice and fast on my side. Thank You  ;D

~Rebecca


----------



## p_imbeault (28 Apr 2007)

Lovin the Milnet.Ca


----------



## medaid (28 Apr 2007)

WOW this is great!  hahaha it's really really neat! I almost fainted when I saw that my messages came from milnet.ca and I was like 'WHAT?!' but  the excitement has passed and I am fine  

Great job Mike!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Still doesn't work Mike......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Thanks for all the positive feedback everyone!

Mike... Something between you and me has cached a copy of the Navigate menu that doesn't work. It's fixed here, it just has to make it to you now.  You can try Shift-F5 or Ctrl-F5 to force a reload, but I don't think that will work. We just have to wait for the netcache to expire. 



			
				GAP said:
			
		

> Also the black font on dark blue in the air-force forum is really hard to read.



GAP, which one do you mean? The text in the quote box, or elsewhere?


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2007)

When making a post, the dark blue background and black letters had my nose right up against the screen.


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2007)

On Milnet can the font be brightened up some? or the background a lighter shade of gray?


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You can try Shift-F5 or Ctrl-F5 to force a reload, but I don't think that will work.


No it don't work. But it will come back soon I hope. Good job on all the work you done!


----------



## GUNS (28 Apr 2007)

Mike, it may be due to my total lack of knowledge about computers. 

The - Navigate, Admin, Forms, Services,Information bar on top.

When I click on Navigate, it sends me to the home page.

When I click on, Admin, Services and Information, I get no response.

Clicking on, Forums, is working.

Your improvements to the site are great.


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2007)

This might have been asked and answered already, but is the intent of the multiple sites that the topics will vary with each site? Right now what is posted on Army.ca automatically goes across all sites.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Mike, it may be due to my total lack of knowledge about computers.
> 
> The - Navigate, Admin, Forms, Services,Information bar on top.
> 
> ...


Oy, it is because you have the same problem as me, the nav bar is locked. Give it time and it should be good.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

GAP,

The idea is to have 4 sites with a different _focus_ without isolating any one group. So in effect, we currently have 4 views of the same site. Over time I plan to increase the differentiation a bit more, but right now everything is housed together. That way the Navy folks can still PM, chat with and read the posts of the Air Force folks without registering multiple accounts or other complications.



			
				GAP said:
			
		

> When making a post, the dark blue background and black letters had my nose right up against the screen.



Do you mean the text box where you actually type replies?

GUNS/Mike... the menu is supposed to be a drop-down, not just a menu bar. Is *anyone* seeing a working Navigate drop-down? It should show a graphic for each of the 4 sites.


----------



## GUNS (28 Apr 2007)

Mike, there is no " drop down menu" on the Nav. bar. As mentioned before I problem still exists.


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Do you mean the text box where you actually type replies?
> 
> GUNS/Mike... the menu is supposed to be a drop-down, not just a menu bar. Is *anyone* seeing a working Navigate drop-down? It should show a graphic for each of the 4 sites.



yes the text box in the replies function.

The drop down menu for navigate was working last night, but stopped. Also there is no longer a drop down menu for forums.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Mike, there is no " drop down menu" on the Nav. bar. As mentioned before I problem still exists.


Same for me. I saw it when I logged out though....


----------



## GUNS (28 Apr 2007)

When I right- clicked on the Nav. bar a " drop-down menu" appeared. I never bothered to read it. It was not what was suppose to drop-down. I got ahead of myself. :-[


When I right click on Nav. bar I get " Windows drop-down menu". :-[


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> I found out my problem, I have to right click my mouse , to gain access to the Nav. bars " drop-down menu"   Stupid me. :-[


Don't work for me  ???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Apr 2007)

That doesn't do anything.....


----------



## navymich (28 Apr 2007)

Mike, what would be the "lure" to use one of the sites over the other once they each have their different focus?  Wouldn't regulars of the original site want to still access all of the boards, and be able to contact anybody?


----------



## trigger324 (28 Apr 2007)

love the new concept, mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Ok, can someone who isn't seeing the drop down menu (which seems to be... everyone?) do me a favour?

Please e-mail or PM me the "source" from any page your viewing. (In firefox, you can see the source by pressing CTRL-Shift-U.)


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Oh, and Mich, that's exactly why I think this format makes sense. While Navy.ca will have a Navy focus, it won't cut you off from the rest of the community you've come to know here.


----------



## navymich (28 Apr 2007)

Cool, thanks Mike.  Now to figure out which one I prefer!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Ok, we're on the trail of the broken menus. It seems they work in Firefox 2 and IE 7, but not in Firefox 1.5. Not sure about IE 6 at this point.

I'm attempting to fix the issue on my end, but in the mean time for those who are so inclined, you can upgrade your Firefox to 2.0.0.3.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Ok, I may have found the problem. How does the menu look now?


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Don't work for me  ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Ok, the Navigate menu is gone, does it work?


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Nope


----------



## navymich (28 Apr 2007)

Only the "forums" one works, I get nothing for "admin", "services" or "information".


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Ok, let me try gutting the menu. Only "admin" should drop down now. Does it work?

Man, I wish I could see the problem myself so I could test it!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Yup  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Ok, thanks for the testing, I appreciate it.

I've activated the Forums menu, does it work (admin should too)?


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Nope


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Ok, and now everything but forums... any joy?


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

;D Yup it works.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Ok, we've found the source of the problem... now to narrow it down. Does the forum menu work now?


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Yes sir!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

And now it don't. My fault sorry


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Thank-you Mr. Baker and everyone else who assisted, the problem has been fixed!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thank-you Mr. Baker and everyone else who assisted, the problem has been fixed!


No problem  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

For the record, it was a problem that *only* affected subscribers, which is why I couldn't see it!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> For the record, it was a problem that *only* affected subscribers, which is why I couldn't see it!


and I changed my internet for nothing?!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

No, a change to Firefox is always a good thing.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> No, a change to Firefox is always a good thing.


But then I changed back and it is all weird now. My Internet Explorer I mean, but that is a different story.


----------



## neko (28 Apr 2007)

Looks like you've been very busly lately Mike, nice job by the way.
As to the drop down menus, they work fine for me with IE 7 but  with Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.3. I get the drop down menus but they cover up the navigation buttons. eg. I can get the drop down menu for the forums but cannot click on the forum button itself as the menu covers it up. The menu just follows my cursor around.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2007)

Hi neko,

Thanks for the feedback, I've added a generic "forums" link to the top of that drop down menu. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## neko (28 Apr 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hi neko,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, I've added a generic "forums" link to the top of that drop down menu.
> 
> ...


Wow that was fast! Thank you Mike.


----------



## GAP (28 Apr 2007)

All drop down menus are working for me now....IE 6


----------



## Kat Stevens (28 Apr 2007)

Mr Bobbitt in his former career:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Apr 2007)

Very small one Mike but when someone is not logged the "amount of time to be logged in" [ie one day, one week,etc] shows through the "drops' so that  line of text is "gone'.


----------



## 241 (29 Apr 2007)

I haven't been on for a few days due to somesort of virus/spyware (at least not for long, I can't stand using my desktop anymore) but will having 4 sites apposed to one help with the over worked serve problems or will it still be the same until the new hardware gets here?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Apr 2007)

No change in performance, it'll still be the same crowd here.


----------



## observor 69 (29 Apr 2007)

IMHO an added bonus is the Go Air Force white text on blue is easier to read. 

Of course I would expect the Air Force side to be somewhat better.  >


----------



## gaspasser (29 Apr 2007)

Wow, gee whiz, i go away for a weekend and the whole world changes behind my back.  Seems to be faster and I like the leaf in the shield logo.  Haven't had much time to peruse the "new " site, but I will soon have lots of time on my hands.   
Cheers Mike for making this site even better to encompass all of us.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Wow, gee whiz, i go away for a weekend and the whole world changes behind my back.  Seems to be faster and I like the leaf in the shield logo.  Haven't had much time to peruse the "new " site, but I will soon have lots of time on my hands.
> Cheers Mike for making this site even better to encompass all of us.



Same here BYT, I leave to come on course and Mike changes everything.

BTW looks good Mike,

:cheers:


----------



## mover1 (11 May 2007)

Re" Air-Force.ca  Can we get the font to default to a color we can read instead of black font on a dark blue background?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 May 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Re" Air-Force.ca  Can we get the font to default to a color we can read instead of black font on a dark blue background?



How's that?


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2007)

Wow!! Bright!!   8)

Glad I'm Army!!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (11 May 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Wow!! Bright!!   8)
> 
> Glad I'm Army!!  ;D



I think, in terms of the Air Trades......the term would be "Kool".     ;D


----------

